# where is everyone?



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

so what is everyone up to. where are you on your trap prep? cat got your tongue or do you have so much trap prep that you anit got anytime to type. after work and that days things to get done at home i look forward to getting on here and read some stuff but lately there not been much. just bore not much to do tonight its rainning so wasn't able to go out and run the dogs.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Still here!

Most of my trapping prep is done with the exception of making my waxed dirt. Doing some scouting and trying to get caught up on house/vehicle work before season gets here.


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Trap prep done , except may add a few more traps to the fleet if this overtime keeps up . And waiting for this weekend to finish locking down last years spots and try and add some more. 12 days until the truck rolls to chase flying white and blue rats in the sky's of Manitoba .


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

got alot to get done myself before season, so i can have all of trapping season without any honeydew list projects. and still have to get out and cut this years firewood. got about 30 days to get it all done after that i'll be running the dogs every night. can't wait


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Traps are dyed and waxed, or dipped. Stakes are ready. I've got a new bait recipe to do some testing on when the scouting gets rolling in a couple weeks. I decided to make 30 more **** grapples (I'm going to try things the "Chuck Turk" way). I've got a bucket with a few dozen in it- but I can't find it. Making them will only take an evening or so. I'm probably as ready as I've ever been this early.....

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I have got 50 to 70 more traps to make(RBGs). 250 traps to dye/wax/paint. 6 counties to seek permission in. A bunch of new properties to scout. 

Where did the summer go? I swear I just put away beaver traps that were still wet. 

I want to summer do over! Who's with me on this one? This weekend, will start our own Summer month savings time. On Sunday, we just turn our calendars back too months. Go to work on Monday like nothing happened and tell everyone that is actually July 17th. If enough of us do this they'll have to buy into it. It's not like the Lions couldn't benefit from another two months of practice anyways. Just remember, in about 3 weeks, when everyone starts getting suspicious when the leaves start falling tell them it's leaf minor disease.

Okay, good luck and remember if this plan is to work we have to work this plan come Monday.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I have got 50 to 70 more traps to make(RBGs). 250 traps to dye/wax/paint. 6 counties to seek permission in. A bunch of new properties to scout.
> 
> Where did the summer go? I swear I just put away beaver traps that were still wet.
> 
> ...


You forgot pink paint to buy... 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Still here.... just lurking.

My traps are all ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I have got 50 to 70 more traps to make(RBGs). 250 traps to dye/wax/paint. 6 counties to seek permission in. A bunch of new properties to scout.
> 
> Where did the summer go? I swear I just put away beaver traps that were still wet.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh- no. Sorry. 

Seven weeks from now I will have finished my first check of the season. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it that long. I'll try. But adding another 2 months to that is definitely not an option. 

I think you're on your own with this one, Dennis.

John


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

About 50% on everything, had frost when I got to work a few days ago up in roscommon so could not get on the turf. The frost didn't help went around without a jacket just to feel the cold...that will put a spring in your step!!! Now to finish the garden off, making some more **** bait today, also taking my grandson on his very first hunt today squirrels are the target  weather looks good!!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I am way behind this year as I have been building a new garage. I have a couple dozen new coyote traps I need to laminate and baseplate. I am not sure they are going to be done in time. I haven't even gotten my permissions lined up yet. Oh well at least I will have a heated fur shed to hang out in now.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of my traps are done, Scouting started, picked up permission for a 20 acre retention pond yesturday BIG RATS!!!! finishing bat jobs, went squirl hunitng yesturday. Updated safety maps together for wifes santity. Cleaning fur shed/garage (BIG JOB!!!) 
Lots to do little time left, Going nuts. Got to go bye! 

Jon


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

man I'm stoked for this season, I just got a 1/2 dozen #3 SJ CS dogless montgomeries they are baseplated, laminated and all set for coyotes, this brings my total coyote traps to 2 dozen #2, 1 doz #3 this is my first year for coyotes. so hopefully I can have one or two fall into a trap. I also have a doz 330's for beaver trapping this year, got all my permissions have trail cams out where I'm trapping coyotes just put them out the other day so the first check is going to be on tuesday, also picked up a 1/2 dozen dogproofs to try out.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

200ish traps to dye or dip. All Scouting done on both UP and lower canine lines. Permission all lined up and all land owners have an extra business card of mine to give to a neighbor. I'm still looking for 'rats....think it's a bit early to tell on them yet though.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I finally finished making waxed dirt today. I hope 75 gallons will be enough!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> I'm still looking for 'rats....think it's a bit early to tell on them yet though.


With the drought I'm afraid finding 'rats in any numbers is going to be a challenge. That's part of the reason I decided to focus on ***** and mink this season.

John


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> With the drought I'm afraid finding 'rats in any numbers is going to be a challenge. That's part of the reason I decided to focus on ***** and mink this season.
> 
> John


Oh they are there, ya just gotta look in different places. If you have a trapping boat head for the lakes and bayous. Although the mink prices are looking hopeful.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

1 dozen traps are hanging and rusting (yes, its going to be a baby step into trapping, but it is what it is). 1 gallon of black walnuts are aging and waiting to get another gallon before the weekend. Debating on whether or not I can pick up some used 1.5's for ****. Found a real nice area where ***** are active. I think my window of opportunity to find a deal on some good used traps has just about closed, but still watching CL for deals. 

Will be clearing out the summer "stuff" in the shed and converting it to the trapping shed after I have a chance to see the trapping shed setup and get ideas from visiting a fellow member later this month.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Season started here several weeks ago. Picking up the summer and fair cattle slaughter. Hauling and packing beefhides. With the onslaught of the bear, deer, elk seasons, it will only be a few days before the season hide pack begins. Lots of call and inquiries as to the what when and wheres of the coming fur season. Everyone seems to be chomping at the bit to get started. Wait for fur to have some value prior to harvesting. With a successful sale in Kopenhagen last week, the prospects going forward seem to be positive. I will be running an expanded series of routes, and am in need of good quality furs, of all types, and will be actively soliciting green and dry lots. Roger


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

Dyed traps yesterday, getting ready can't wait, alot more attention on this year than last hopefully i do very well. I am ready though hope it goes well we will see.


----------

